# Flourish Excel



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

I'm new to the game haha and I'm not sure where to purchase Flourish Excel. I am using Flourish right now but its just the regular one. Who has the best price on this product since i can't find it locally. Should pet smart carry it???
Thanks


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I went to PetsMart and to the LFS here (Abilene) and neither had it. I found it on aquariumguys.com and drsfostersmith.com, but aquariumguys was cheaper (not by much). Also, they had the 'big jug' as well as the smaller bottles.

I'm sure that any online aquatics dealer will have it, you'll just have to hunt for the right price.

-Dave


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Big Als online and ebay both have it.


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

ya i had to talk one of the LFS in my area to start stocking it, sometimes petsmart will have it but they usually just have flourish


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

seattle_530 said:


> ya i had to talk one of the LFS in my area to start stocking it, sometimes petsmart will have it but they usually just have flourish


I have had that experience too, and the worst part was that the LFS only stocked the smallest, least economical bottle, priced as if a shipping cost was included, then quit stocking it after it all finally sold.

The last time I ordered the 2 liter size, Drs Foster and Smith had the best price, beating Big Al's because of lower shipping cost.


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

the 2 liters are on sale at fostersandsmith for $20 ;all the Flourish line is on sale (at least it was when I got mine a couple weeks ago)


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

go on the seachem website and they have retailers


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

aquariumgarden.com just started carrying all the Seachem products as well (2 liter and smaller sizes).


----------



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

thatpetplace.com also has it, 67oz (probably 2L) for about $20. I ordered all my stuff for my 92G corner bow from them, great prices, prompt shipping, no probs...


----------

